# Can someone tell me what I have?



## jsnbrwn (Sep 25, 2009)

I’m very impatient when it comes to looking things up on the internet and I cannot find much info. What do I have and what should I do with it? Found it in a relatives basement. Looks interesting.


----------



## Ellabellaboxer (Oct 13, 2018)

It has a cracked limb not worth anything in my opinion.


----------



## jsnbrwn (Sep 25, 2009)

Actually, Ella, it appears both limbs are cracked. I can see that for myself. I was hoping for some intelligent information. I don’t care what it’s worth. Maybe somebody would like to add it to a collection or artifacts archive if it’s worthy.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Stress cracks on older limbs are common on older bows. Nothing wrong with this bow. It’s an older Pro line , top shelf in its day. I would shoot this in a second. When the lines go across the limb......bad Ju)u! Shoot it and have fun!
Arrowchucker out


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Phil Grable made recurves like said was top shelf bows & at 1 point he also worked for Pro Line archery
who later built compounds till the mid 90's. That TB 600 was built around 1968 to about 1972 & there 
was a couple top archers that shot them. I had a Grable in about 1970 with 2 sets of limbs & lost it in a fire in "82".


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Phil Garble also worked with Ernie Root of Root Archery making the Golden Eagle recurve bow & that was the first bow to shoot a 300 in Vegas tournament & there was 3 people that shot 300's that year.


----------



## DHGibson (Nov 9, 2010)

that is a cool looking old bow


----------



## Prpechek (Aug 21, 2014)

Cracked limb is dangerous.


----------



## justfishin (Mar 2, 2020)

pretty sweet bow but cracked limbs is nothing to play with


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like a nice Chek-It sight on that bow. Top of the line back in the day.


----------



## Deo Vindice (Feb 27, 2018)

old proline bow,


----------



## Berny (Oct 25, 2011)

any chance of full length pics please - unstrung & strung


----------



## Team Mike (Jul 29, 2016)

That bow looks awesome. I’d get some limbs made or make some fit.


----------

